# Reptile shows down south



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Is they any shows down from say Bristol never been to a show and fancy trying a couple out this year


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There's one in Portsmouth, and then a couple in the London/Essex area.


----------

